# fitting a bungee training aid



## L&M (2 November 2011)

Can anyone advise?

I understand that it goes over the poll and through the bit rings, but am unsure where it clips onto the girth?

Also it has a plastic square that both peices of elastic pass through and assume that it is for adjusting the length, but where does it sit when on?

Many thanks!


----------



## Maisy (2 November 2011)

I clip mine onto the actual girth buckle....

The square plastic thing sits on top of the poll, and then I wrap the spare elastic round the headpiece....


----------



## StormyMoments (2 November 2011)

i always used a girth loop like used for draw reins and attached it between the legs


----------



## Maisy (2 November 2011)

StormyMoments said:



			i always used a girth loop like used for draw reins and attached it between the legs 

Click to expand...


......I think that defeats the idea of the bungee though doesn't it!?


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

You can fit to the girth any where to suit your needs I use mine ( I use for lunging) just at bottom as saddle flaps. or sometimes I fit it between the legs I put a loop of string around the girth to make it easier.
The plastic catch thing is to shorten it you pull the elastic though it to shorten it I keep it on top of the mane so it's in the middle, hope that helps.


----------



## L&M (2 November 2011)

Thanks Maisy!


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

Why would it defeat the purpose to attach the bungee to a loop of some sort it does not affect the action in any way.


----------



## StormyMoments (2 November 2011)

Maisy said:



			......I think that defeats the idea of the bungee though doesn't it!?
		
Click to expand...

not really it just asks them to work lower without being forced and they can still put their head up if they want to 

i dont use them tbh but a lot of people at my last yard did it like this


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2011)

Fitting to girth straps verses in between legs just depends on what suits each horse at that point in time I find many horses tend to come to much behind the vertical with it attached to the girth straps but it depends on the horses way of going and his conformation and I swop and change to see what helps more.


----------



## ex racer rider (2 November 2011)

Between the legs for riding and lunging but occasionally in line with the shoulder/ on the girth straps


----------

